# Critique my Does



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

I am new to goats, have 2 Nigerian Dwarf Does. Shelly (red) is 2 months and Imari (chamoisee) is 3 months. I know they are very young to tell much yet buy would love to get some opinions. I am trying to learn more about conformation and giving some thought to showing them. Thanks.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Overall, they seem OK. It would be easier to critique them if you have them on a flat surface and have them set.

First doe: 
Her brisket looks good
Neck maybe a tad short. 
Her back could be much more level, you want it flat and a little uphill. It could be how she is standing though. 
For her age her width looks pretty good. 

Second doe:
Back is better than the first, though still downhill. 
It's hard to tell in the pics but her brisket looks a little weak. 
Capacity is looking good now though her back legs look bowed? 

Like I said correct pics would help A LOT


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok,
Doe #1 in the pics
Cons: 
She could use more strength in her chine 
Hips are a bit higher than the withers
Slightly steep rump,_ BUT _almost ideal
Could use a longer neck

Pros: 
She has fair depth
Close to ideal rear legs
Brisket blends well
Her topline might level out with maturity
Fairly wide in the escutcheon

Doe #2
Cons:
A bit steeper rump than doe 1
Short neck
Looks like she doesn't have much brisket, and it could blend better
Needs more depth

Pros:
Level looking topline, but she is standing funny so can't really judge that
Good legs, almost ideal
Wide in the escutcheon

And a plus for them both is that they are disbudded!!!! That is a very good thing!
I can't judge the pasturns because they are in the grass, but overall they are good looking does. And they should get better when they are older and done growing, that is when you can really judge them, because they are not at an odd growth stage. But they have potential for being as young as they are.
They should make nice show kids.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, I would like to see pics of them on a flat surface, set up or not, it would be a better picture to judge them.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the comments. I am trying to learn more about conformation and this is very helpful. I will try to get better pictures on a flat surface later.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

I mostly agree with the others, and I am not into Nigerians much. But, LBN'P- Doesn't the first doe, the chamoisee, have a steeper rump than the second doe? I may be wrong.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> I mostly agree with the others, and I am not into Nigerians much. But, LBN'P- Doesn't the first doe, the chamoisee, have a steeper rump than the second doe? I may be wrong.


Doe #2 (the red one) has more of a downward slowed rump. But I'd be able to judge them better on flat ground. It might be the tail making it look that way, but I'm 95% sure doe #2 has a steeper rump.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is one more picture on a flat surface.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Doe #2 (the red one) has more of a downward slowed rump. But I'd be able to judge them better on flat ground. It might be the tail making it look that way, but I'm 95% sure doe #2 has a steeper rump.


You might be right! I guess the second one has more of a downward sloped rump, and the first just has an angled/sharp rump.

I like that second one in the picture that was just posted


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, can I see one with the camera a little more level with her midsection? That would help me over all judge her.
She has good pasturns, and she has a weaker looking topline in this picture


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

But they would do well in show, even though they have their weak points.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> But they would do well in show, even though they have their weak points.


 Thank you. How old are they when you usually start showing?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They have kid classes they can be shown in. They have the junior kid, intermediate, etc. But I normally show as yearlings.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is a picture of the other one on a flat surface. Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Her chine could be a bit stronger, and her rump is steep, but her brisket looks better blended in this pic. She could have a bit longer neck, she has good toes, they don't spread out.
Overall they should both do well, don't expect grand champion, but they should do well. Actually if there is 11 of them in the ring, and all the others look hidious, they might take GCH. You never know what anyone else is showing
And you never know, they might get better the more they mature. Why I don't show they kids too often is they are still growing and I don't want them to be judged when they are in a growth spurt, because they will look funky. So when I show them as 1 year olds, they have most that out of the way, and can be judged more fairly.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Her chine could be a bit stronger, and her rump is steep, but her brisket looks better blended in this pic. She could have a bit longer neck, she has good toes, they don't spread out.
> Overall they should both do well, don't expect grand champion, but they should do well. Actually if there is 11 of them in the ring, and all the others look hidious, they might take GCH. You never know what anyone else is showing
> And you never know, they might get better the more they mature. Why I don't show they kids too often is they are still growing and I don't want them to be judged when they are in a growth spurt, because they will look funky. So when I show them as 1 year olds, they have most that out of the way, and can be judged more fairly.


 Thanks, I think it makes more sense to wait till they are yearlings to show. I think I will just go to some shows to see what it is like before I start to show mine.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We are showing our two 11 week old doelings, our yearling, and our FF two year old at the fair tomorrow morning. The nice thing about starting young is that you have more opportunities to win a dry leg. Plus I think it is helpful when deciding who should stay and who should go. Right now we are trying to decide between the two does out of a set of triplets. I think a made a choice, then I see her sister's strenths, or I convince myself it is just the picture or a bad haircut. Then I think that I should just keep both! Mostly, it is just for fun though, plus it gets them used to everything from the crowds to the clippers early before they are older and thus larger and harder to handle. It's definitely up to you though!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

OakHollowRanch said:


> We are showing our two 11 week old doelings, our yearling, and our FF two year old at the fair tomorrow morning. The nice thing about starting young is that you have more opportunities to win a dry leg. Plus I think it is helpful when deciding who should stay and who should go. Right now we are trying to decide between the two does out of a set of triplets. I think a made a choice, then I see her sister's strenths, or I convince myself it is just the picture or a bad haircut. Then I think that I should just keep both! Mostly, it is just for fun though, plus it gets them used to everything from the crowds to the clippers early before they are older and thus larger and harder to handle. It's definitely up to you though!


That is true about the dry leg, but you can still get it as a dry yearling or milking yearling, but yes, you still have less time to do so.

Definatley up to the owner though!


----------

